# Annoucing NorcalBMW.com



## kem (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey all,

Just wanted to let everyone know we have launched norcalbmw.com, a site for us norcalers to talk, organize meets and drives etc... Check it out.

Also look in the events forum there we have a meet tonite (Sat. 8/21/04)


----------

